# Help!!! Injured baby rabbit



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

OK, not a real pigeon but an honorary one. I couldn't find a forum like this one for wild rabbits.

I went to lunch with my brother and sister-in-law (nicky) and as I was about to leave the cat came towards the house carrying a baby rabbit in her mouth, Nicky rescued it from the cats jaws and I brought it home with me. Nicky thought the cat had broken its neck, but although it can't move its hind legs now it was kicking them while in the cat's mouth. Its front paws are OK. Although it is a baby it isn't minute, about 16 inches long.

I have it wrapped it in a faux fur jacket in a basket, and will put a hot water bottle under that so it will be somewhere warm, soft and dark but what else can I do to help it? 

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are there any puncture wounds?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I found this link for you.
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/911-Orphaned-baby-rabbit.htm


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There are two puncture wounds on one of the eras, I can't find any in the body, at leat not yet. She was carrying it by the neck.

Cynthia


----------



## Trulytessa (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's another link:

http://fuzzy-rabbit.com

There is a forum on that site that seems actively monitored by people who care a lot about rabbits. Some of them are sure to have experience with situations like this. I'd post a message there similar to the one you posted here.

I once rescued a baby rabbit myself. You need to be careful what you feed rabbits, so please take the time to collect some info. A good start is some parsley, dill, or carrot tops. If you can get to a pet supply store you'll likely want to pick up some timothy hay (much better than alfalfa hay or rabbit pellets).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the link, Charis. It all sounds very frightening, much more difficult than pigeons. I am afraid that the vet will recommend PTS and my experience with pigeons is that this is often recommended prematurely or unnecessarily. At the same time, I don't want it to suffer. 

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, dear, I found this: THe baby could have snapped his own vertebrae while trying to escape:



> TRAUMA
> Damage to a rabbit's back by any kind of trauma can lead to partial or complete paralysis of the hind limbs.
> Cause: The most common cause of back trauma is when a rabbit is being restrained and it kicks out suddenly or twists. Even when the best restraint is used, it is still possible for this situation to occur. The force of the kicking or twisting can literally fracture vertebrae (spinal bones) in the back. The fractured vertebrae are then unstable resulting in severe bruising or severing of the spinal cord. Rabbits can also sustain this kind of trauma (although rarely) when running or playing.
> 
> ...


http://www.hrschicago.org/rabbit3fr.html


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have just checked him and there is some movement in his back legs. Just a little, but that must be a good sign, surely? The vet is open tomorrow although it is a Sunday. Would it be OK to keep him quiet and wam until then, do you think?

Cynthia


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Cynthia, i'm confused, YOU have this rabbit?
ok, well, i have heard that with paralysis in cats there is sometimes loss of bowel/bladder control, and that is when they really do have to PTS i'm afriad.
So, is he/she using bowels/bladder?


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

do you have some food to feed him, or is it too young to feed? we had rescued baby rabbits aas a kid, and we fed them some kind of formula in baby bottles..
What happened, my dog, which was a girl, was fixed, never to have puppies, but she was always "mothering" things, cats, mice, everything! So, one day, one by one, she brought home baby rabbits, the mother must of died, and she must of found the nest. Maybe she stole them, who knows. 
we fed with baby bottles, and when they got older, just let go, looking back now, it was stupid for my mom to "just let go" because they knew nothing of the dangers outside.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's already 5M so I don't know what else you can do.
According to the link I gave you, feeding is very complicated if they are still nursing. This one is weaned? My other concern would be puncture wounds.
It seems we have a member that is a rehabber...is it Nab? I seem to recall he had a young rabbit not long ago.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Raina,

I don't know about his poops, but I must be terribly stupid and upset for not thinking of the obvious immediately: *HALLSWOOD!!!! *They said that he is most probably suffering from nerve damage, to keep him on a warm heat pad - 70 degrees and to give him very small food (washed and chopped up dandelion leaves, grated carrot). I might take him to Hallwood tomorrow, but want to keep him quiet for the time being)

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Trulytessa said:


> Here's another link:
> 
> http://fuzzy-rabbit.com
> 
> ...


That's wat I was reading too... about careful about what to feed. Thank you for helping out.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

One of our Pigeon Talk members (Nicola3) also rescues wild rabbits. She says to avoid vegetables so I won't give the grated carrot, just in case.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> This one is weaned? My other concern would be puncture wounds.


I am pretty sure it's weaned, I have seen much smaller ones. But puncture wounds...should I consider antibiotics? I know that there is one that can't be used on them, I think it is synulox.

Will PM Nab.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad you have found someone with more with eperience that can advise you. I had rabbits for a long time but they were already adults by the time they arrived here.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> I am pretty sure it's weaned, I have seen much smaller ones. But puncture wounds...should I consider antibiotics? I know that there is one that can't be used on them, I think it is synulox.
> 
> Will PM Nab.
> 
> Cynthia


Would Nicola3 know about antibotics?
It you find a puncture wound at least clean it and put antibotic cream on the wound.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

OK 

Cynthia


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You may want to find a vet that treats exotics, like bunnies, hamsters, reptiles, ect. they may need to tube feed or inject an antibiotic. plus probiotics may help. good luck!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks spiritwings. My vet is located at the back of Pets at Home, so I think that he has experience of the pets that they sell there, which includes bunnies.

Cynthia


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

With my luck in baby bunnies you should only feed them for 10 minutes in the early morning and 10 minutes at night that is what the mother rabbits does, when you aren't feeding him leave a little bit of Romaine or kale lettuce in with them and that will encourage them to start eatting on their own once their eyes are open and they have fur mom usually lets them fend for themselves. Hope this helps.

Cindy


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi cynthia, i gave the wild baby rabbit i found last year puppy/kitten milk from a small syringe.Think the first night it was just sugary water until the pet shop opened.He then started to nibble on hay and rabbit food after a few days but i still gave him some puppy or kitten milk (can't remember which)a couple of times a day in a dish.Now he likes wholemeal and granary bread as well-just some small pieces.Don't know about a baby though.By the way he's still going but is an upstairs house rabbit.(jack russell downstairs!)When i first had him i took him vets and the vet said i had to take him to work with me to feed him several times a day with the milk and only a few mls at a time.Said not to leave him all day without feeding.He was about the size of a tennis ball


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm afraid I've nothing helpful to add, but best of luck with the bunny, Cynthia.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Although, I never had any "injured" wild rabbits, I used to get them when the farmers plowed the fields in the Spring. They would run over the nests, tearing the nests up, and I would take in the babies and raise them up until they were old enough to feed for themselves. Some had to be bottle fed, and then on to the alfalfa, and eventually they were all released back into the wild. I think they were OK, as there was never a shortage of rabbits. (They loved my garden!)  I hope your Bunny is OK, and good Luck at the vet


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cynthia,

I have had lots of pet rabbits but never any wild ones. I was told that Baytril was the only antibiotic that you can give a rabbit. I use to buy Puppy and Kitty milk for those babies that were still nursing. It wasn't hard to feed them at all. I use to get those suction things that you clean human babies noses with, and put the milk in there. I never lost a one. But of coarse there was no cat involved.

Good luck with your little friend. I'm sure glad that you were there just at the right time. Oh...rabbits can go into shock just as easily as a bird.

Solly, I just read that you had already stated you gave your babies puppy and kitty milk. That is good, because I am not an expert, but it always worked well with the little ones that I had.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, but the baby died last night.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry, Cynthia. Rabbits are just so sensitive and get stressed so easy.

Reti


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Cynthia, i am so sorry, i know you have been so stressed about this rabbit. Reti is right about them being so sensitive, not nearly as tough as a pigeon. Thank you for rescuing this little guy from the cat, and for doing the best you could. There was nothing more you could of done, really....


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry that the bunny didn't make it, Cynthia. I know that baby rabbits are one of THE hardest animals to raise, I believe it is because they get so scared they literally die from fear as their little hearts can't take it. Many of them don't last past the initial attack. This little one was sure lucky to have you keeping him safe and warm until he passed, but I know it is still sad.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry. You tried your best.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry the little one didn't make it, Cynthia. From what I understand, rabbits are wickedly difficult to raise or rehab. Bless you for trying!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, I'm very sorry. Rabbits are so precious.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Cynthia. I know you tried your best.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I don't think I understood just how badly baby rabbits can react to shock. A friend told me that his cat used to catch baby rabbits and other little animals in the fields behind his house...the only survivors were the rats. I will take the next rabbit one straight to Hallswood as I am certain that they will have a better chance of success. (I have asked my sister in law to always take any animal her cat catches off it and to call me.)

Cynthia


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

So sorry Cynthia.At least he died warm and wrapped in a furry jacket.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Paula. He burrowed himself as deeply into the jacket as he could, I hope it was some comfort to him. I read that soft toys are also reassuring, after having got rid of most of my Ty Beanie Babies I think I will have to start a new collection.

Cynthia


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so sorry that your furry friend did not make it. I know you were so full of hope yesterday wanting to help this poor Rabbit.

Sometimes all the love in the world cannot save them. Comfort yourself knowing Rabbit was in a safe and peaceful environment during the last moments of life.

What a sad day for you Cynthia.I know you must be terribly upset. I wish you better days .

Love and Peace. Jaynex


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Cynthia,

So sorry to hear about the rabbit! I wish I had logged onto PT yesterday to see your post, although it sounds like there was nothing that could have been done to save this little one. Thanks so much for trying to help it.

My sister Jude and I have some experience with rearing baby rabbits. Jude is a veterinary nurse and hand-reared two rescued day-old baby wild rabbits successfully last July. We now have these 2 as pets as they became too tame to release. It was hard work (Jude did the most work), but they have turned out to be healthy, fit, and friendly rabbits that have a large 9' x 6' x 3' outside enclosure. They are also taken into the house 2-3 times a week for some time indoors which they love. We are very particular about their diet as diet related problems are a major cause of rabbit ill-health.

Here is a short slideshow preview of our two boys from day 1 to the present. I had planned to do a proper thread of their story sometime soon for everyone here to see: I hope this cheers you up a bit.

http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa56/Rooster6923/Baby Rabbits/?action=view&current=6f4b9d68.pbw

Keep us in mind if you or anyone else finds another rabbit that needs help. We may be able to help.

Lindi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry Cynthia. I know you did your best. You always do.


----------



## Pacificat (Mar 30, 2008)

I joined this forum today in my attempt to help a pigeon I found yesterday. I don't have experience with pigeons... 

However, I have volunteered at our local wildlife rehab. centre, where I learned that baby rabbits (especially the hares around where I live) are almost impossible to rehab. In all the years the centre has tried, they have had maybe one or two success stories. Baby rabbits are so hard to feed - most get bloated and die of intestinal complications. 

You are not alone in your attempts. One thing that the centre does recommend is using Bach's Rescue Remedy as soon as possible with almost all of their patients. 

It was very brave of you to try to help and I'm sure you provided comfort to the little rabbit.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rooster2312 said:


> Here is a short slideshow preview of our two boys from day 1 to the present.
> Lindi


Wow! Really well done Jude and Lindi! Very precious bunsters!

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> One thing that the centre does recommend is using Bach's Rescue Remedy as soon as possible with almost all of their patients.


Thanks for the tip. I have run out of that, must get some more! 



> I'm so sorry Cynthia. I know you did your best. You always do.


Thanks Charis, but sometimes a bit of extra knowledge makes all the difference, as I have found out since joining this forum.



> Keep us in mind if you or anyone else finds another rabbit that needs help. We may be able to help.


Thanks Lindi. Nicola3 also rescues wild rabbits and fortunately made me aware of the danger of feeding them the wrong food a couple of years ago, when John and I were feeding our city centre rabbit and I wanted to take it some vegetable "treats".

And thanks Jayne. I always forget how much you know about animals other than pigeons!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the bunny, Cynthia.

I think these animals (animals of prey) are really sensitive and easily stressed by human contact, because its their nature. 

My rehabber said they don't do well under stress, she has rehabbed two deer for the first time last year in all her years of rehabbing, and said they get SO stressed by human contact and they easily sucumb to shock. She had to learn a whole new method of just approaching the deer, one had a broken leg and the other ran into a fence, but they survived and did well. They don't respond to drugs well either.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor babies, looking so soft and cuddly makes them more vulnerable to the stress of being handled. Unfortunately most humans are inclined by nature to stroke and soothe the injured and to feed the hungry, both approaches which can kill a sick or injured wild animal.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lindi, I just saw your slideshow and thought the babies were so cute. What a great job you and Jude did in raising them.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cynthia,

I know how bad you must feel. You have such a kind heart. I haven't heard of many people that are successful at saving injured baby wild rabbits. I am sure there are alot of factors involved.

Lindi,

Your lil ones are so adorable. You and Solly were two of the lucky ones.


----------

